# Building a diskless Jail host?



## Beastie7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried this? I always assumed it's best to use Jail/ZFS with JBOS for simplicity sake so I never bothered looking into it. Is there a way one can setup jail guests and point it to a LUN on external zpool?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2015)

Never tried it but if the host is able to mount the filesystem you should be able run a jail from it. Keep in mind though that a jail(8) doesn't actually boot in the traditional sense. So you can't boot from an iSCSI volume or something like that. There's no PXE involved as the jail simply runs on the host's kernel.


----------

